# New type 1



## Nikki35 (Dec 12, 2017)

Hi everyone!
So in the last 4 weeks I have gone from being a non-diabetic to type 2 diagnosis, to now be told I'm type 1. I was given a bundle of insulin and what feels like too much information to take in.

Im 35, 5 foot 5 and now just under 11 stone. About 8 years ago i weighed nearer 18 stone and with sheer determination i lost weight. So more than slightly gutted to be given this diagnosis now.

I have had traces of ketones so i'm self testing, and injecting insulin before meals and bed.
Does it become easier?
Its very isolating as those around me don't understand.

Hba1c was 126
NovoRapid and Levermir units since Friday

Any advice gratefully received!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Dec 12, 2017)

Hi Nikki and welcome to the forum.  Well done on the weight loss but T1 is an autoimmune condition not related to any lifestyle factors so you would have got it whatever you ate or weighed.  Although there is a lot to take in at first it does get easier and it will soon become second nature.  Are you on fixed doses of the NovoRapid?


----------



## SB2015 (Dec 12, 2017)

Hi Nikki

Sorry to hear about your diagnosis.  Yes there is a lot to take in very quickly BUT it does get a lot easier.  A bit like learning to drive.  At the start there seems to be far too many things to do all at once.  Then after a while you start to do many things automatically.

There are loads of people on the forum, very happy to ahelp in any way that they can.  Do ask any questions that you have( and there are definitely no sillly questions).  If you are at all unsure about something just ask and someone will come along with some help.


----------



## Nikki35 (Dec 13, 2017)

Matt Cycle said:


> Hi Nikki and welcome to the forum.  Well done on the weight loss but T1 is an autoimmune condition not related to any lifestyle factors so you would have got it whatever you ate or weighed.  Although there is a lot to take in at first it does get easier and it will soon become second nature.  Are you on fixed doses of the NovoRapid?



Thankyou! At the moment I'm changing doses by 1or 2 units depending on readings pre-meal. But not higher than 6 units for a minute. 
Also 10 units of levermir at 9pm. 
Glad to hear it does get easier! 
And I know there is nothing I could have done to prevent it, just 1 of those things


----------



## Nikki35 (Dec 13, 2017)

SB2015 said:


> Hi Nikki
> 
> Sorry to hear about your diagnosis.  Yes there is a lot to take in very quickly BUT it does get a lot easier.  A bit like learning to drive.  At the start there seems to be far too many things to do all at once.  Then after a while you start to do many things automatically.
> 
> There are loads of people on the forum, very happy to ahelp in any way that they can.  Do ask any questions that you have( and there are definitely no sillly questions).  If you are at all unsure about something just ask and someone will come along with some help.




Everything kind of snowballed very quickly. Finger pricking is second nature now, need to do it 7 or 8 times a day at the moment.
All is a little overwhelming...
And i will definitely ask away, thankyou


----------



## Bloden (Dec 13, 2017)

Hiya Nikki and welcome. Sorry to hear about your diagnosis. It sounds like you’re already getting used to your new normal tho - good for you. It IS overwhelming at first, but it DOES get easier. @SB2015’s driving example hits the nail on the head!


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 13, 2017)

Hi Nikki and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Dec 13, 2017)

Hi Nikki and welcome to the gang


----------



## SB2015 (Dec 14, 2017)

When you feel like finding out some more I would highly recommend one book, Type 1Diabetes in Children, adolescents and Young Adults by Ragnar Hanas.  Ignore the age reference.  I was diagnosed at 53 and find the book invaluable.  I only found out about it through this forum and wish I had had it at diagnosis.  However I still refer to it regularly as it has such clear explanations.


----------



## AJLang (Dec 14, 2017)

Hi Nikki. Welcome to the forum. I've had Type 1 for 46 years and for the majority of that time it has been going and I've had a great life.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Dec 14, 2017)

Hi Nikki, and welcome 
I'm glad they worked out you are type 1 so quickly, and didn't just assume type 2.  Yes, it does get easier, and you will also find you feel a lot better as your HbA1c comes down.
If you have any questions, please do feel free to ask - someone here is sure to know the answer!


----------



## B!tchBeTrippin (Dec 15, 2017)

Hi Nikki! I'm new too - your experience sounds very similar to mine, although I haven't had any tests for Type 1 yet, but I've been on insulin since diagnosed 5 weeks ago. It felt like a huge shock at the time and trying to slowly gain some knowledge so that it doesn't feel too overwhelming. Hope it gets easier for you x


----------



## Nikki35 (Dec 15, 2017)

SB2015 said:


> When you feel like finding out some more I would highly recommend one book, Type 1Diabetes in Children, adolescents and Young Adults by Ragnar Hanas.  Ignore the age reference.  I was diagnosed at 53 and find the book invaluable.  I only found out about it through this forum and wish I had had it at diagnosis.  However I still refer to it regularly as it has such clear explanations.





SB2015 said:


> When you feel like finding out some more I would highly recommend one book, Type 1Diabetes in Children, adolescents and Young Adults by Ragnar Hanas.  Ignore the age reference.  I was diagnosed at 53 and find the book invaluable.  I only found out about it through this forum and wish I had had it at diagnosis.  However I still refer to it regularly as it has such clear explanations.



Thankyou. I am happy to read anything which may explain things a little clearer, and I'll ignore the age reference! One thing I have learnt is that nothing about my diagnosis is 'typical'.
I will ask Father Christmas for the book instead of a box of Lindor sweets!


----------



## Nikki35 (Dec 15, 2017)

B!tchBeTrippin said:


> Hi Nikki! I'm new too - your experience sounds very similar to mine, although I haven't had any tests for Type 1 yet, but I've been on insulin since diagnosed 5 weeks ago. It felt like a huge shock at the time and trying to slowly gain some knowledge so that it doesn't feel too overwhelming. Hope it gets easier for you x[/QUOTE





B!tchBeTrippin said:


> Hi Nikki! I'm new too - your experience sounds very similar to mine, although I haven't had any tests for Type 1 yet, but I've been on insulin since diagnosed 5 weeks ago. It felt like a huge shock at the time and trying to slowly gain some knowledge so that it doesn't feel too overwhelming. Hope it gets easier for you x



Hi! Its a strange, almost surreal, experience. In some ways I feel like I've been given so little support from Dr and hospital. Its lije they've given me insulin and off I pop. Yet without them I wouldn't have a diagnosis. I'm trying to learn, its a case of having to as we go!
I hope you are managing okay x


----------



## trophywench (Dec 16, 2017)

Hey Nikki - one of the most apt phrases I ever heard about diabetes was on here (I think) - 'This is a marathon, not a sprint!'

I'm still learning - though admittedly there wasn't anything not written in medicalese, or language suitable for a 5 year old before they invented the WWW !  Hence my learning curve in the last 20 odd years has been steeper than I ever could possibly have envisaged!

As I always knew, the workings of the human body are very intricate and are not a matter of studying hard for a few years and then knowing it all - cos they will insist on finding out new things about it all the while - so we can never stop, just in case it affects 'me', can we?


----------



## Nikki35 (Dec 17, 2017)

Hey. I love that saying! Im only a month into my diabetes journey and i'm being asked questions that I don't know the answers to! It can be frustrating and incredibly isolating all at the same time. I'm trying to be a little less overwhelmed by it.

And I guess that newbies like myself are lucky to have the WWW and support groups to help us on our way. Its certainly helping me already!


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 17, 2017)

Welcome Nikki35.


----------



## Nikki35 (Dec 17, 2017)

HOBIE said:


> Welcome Nikki35.



Thankyou


----------



## SB2015 (Dec 18, 2017)

Nikki35 said:


> Thankyou. I am happy to read anything which may explain things a little clearer, and I'll ignore the age reference! One thing I have learnt is that nothing about my diagnosis is 'typical'.
> I will ask Father Christmas for the book instead of a box of Lindor sweets!


Ask for both.
I eat one really nice chocolate each day (or that is the plan!!)


----------



## Nikki35 (Dec 18, 2017)

SB2015 said:


> Ask for both.
> I eat one really nice chocolate each day (or that is the plan!!)



Well I already have . I asked for the book but said chocolate wasn't completely off my list as i could just have a teeny tiny bit each day!


----------



## SB2015 (Dec 18, 2017)

Nikki35 said:


> Well I already have . I asked for the book but said chocolate wasn't completely off my list as i could just have a teeny tiny bit each day!


If you only eat one each day, you deserve really nice ones.  My treat is a plain chocolate Brazil from Hotel Chocolat.  By having it after a meal the chocolate is in amongst the good mix of food and I reckon my stomach doesn’t notice it, although I obviously count the carbs.  They are my free carbs for our after meal walk (but I still have the chocolate even when we find an excuse not to go for a walk!!)


----------



## Nikki35 (Dec 19, 2017)

SB2015 said:


> If you only eat one each day, you deserve really nice ones.  My treat is a plain chocolate Brazil from Hotel Chocolat.  By having it after a meal the chocolate is in amongst the good mix of food and I reckon my stomach doesn’t notice it, although I obviously count the carbs.  They are my free carbs for our after meal walk (but I still have the chocolate even when we find an excuse not to go for a walk!!)



I do like the sound of those .
And we definitely deserve really nice 1s if we only have 1 a day!


----------



## Ronnie Morrison (Feb 12, 2018)

Hi Nikki, I know how you feel, I think most of us know how you feel, before I go to bed I drink a herb from West Africa called BITTER LEAF which you can buy in any West Indian and West African shop, as I am more West Indian culturally, there is plenty of remedies I use or we use to stabilize my blood sugar. For example, my sugar was this morning 7.1 and yesterday 6.00. or you can try cucumber with ginger as a drink blended, that is my little tip. Lastly I am vegetarian, my food is very vast, all the best.


----------



## Robin (Feb 12, 2018)

Ronnie Morrison said:


> Hi Nikki, I know how you feel, I think most of us know how you feel, before I go to bed I drink a herb from West Africa called BITTER LEAF which you can buy in any West Indian and West African shop, as I am more West Indian culturally, there is plenty of remedies I use or we use to stabilize my blood sugar. For example, my sugar was this morning 7.1 and yesterday 6.00. or you can try cucumber with ginger as a drink blended, that is my little tip. Lastly I am vegetarian, my food is very vast, all the best.


I don't think a herbal remedy is going to do much for someone who is type 1 and doesn't produce any insulin. Also, I see on one of your other posts (in DVLA section) that you say your blood sugars go up into the teens in the afternoon and evening, so it doesn't look like your Bitter Leaf is the answer to everything!


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 13, 2018)

How are you getting on Nikki35 ?


----------



## Nikki35 (Feb 13, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> How are you getting on Nikki35 ?



Im doing okay Hobie, still feels like early days but heading in the right direction i think  Have seen DN and dietician. Going in for bloods to be done tomorrow but thats for a trial i'm taking part in (3yr diabetes trial).
Still get overwhelmed sometimes, and food can be a struggle some days but i'm glad to be a part of this forum for support. 
Thankyou for checking on me Hobie


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 13, 2018)

Hi Nikki, I don't particularly like food except SEAFOOD. When I was at school my mother could not get me to eat. I regularly had 6pts of milk a day. I was on fixed doses of insulin not like today. Now on a pump & love it


----------



## Nikki35 (Feb 13, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> Hi Nikki, I don't particularly like food except SEAFOOD. When I was at school my mother could not get me to eat. I regularly had 6pts of milk a day. I was on fixed doses of insulin not like today. Now on a pump & love it



Seafood is good...so long as I don't have to eat it!  I love Tuna, salnon, prawns and cod. Thats as much as i can tolerate. I'm not on fixed doses of insulin. I take 13 units of levermir each evening and then novoraoid i calculate with each meal, when i do eat.
And i love milk!​


----------

